# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Τηλέφωνα & GPS > [Κινητό Τηλέφωνο] Προβλημα με wifi σε tablet turbo x spice 4

## ioannislab

Καλησπερα σας,
Το τελευταιο καιρο αντιμετωπίζω ενα πρόβλημα με ενα tablet Turbo x spice iv 8''. Συγκεκριμένα δεν μπορει να ενεργοποιησει το wifi. Πατάω στο κουμπι ενεργοποίηση, μεσα απο τις ρυθμισεις, και μετα απο καποια αναμονη που γραφει "ενεργοποιηση του wifi" δεν κανει τιποτα και μπορω να πατησω παλι το κουμπι ενεργο.
Να σας πω ομως λιγο την ιστορία του. Το εν λογω ταμπλετ μου το εφερε ο θειος μου επειδη εσπασε λιγο το touch (με αποτέλεσμα να μην λειτουργει το τατς) απο ενα πεσιμο. Ψαχνοντας στο ebay καταφερα να βρω το touch απο εναν κινεζο με χρηση του κωδικου ανταλλακτικου που ειχε το τατς επανω, και αντιστιχούσε στο κινεζικο αδερφάκι του. Ερχεται το τατς και το τοποθετω και ολα καλα. Στην προσπαθεια μου να βαλω το play store (τα turbo x δεν το εχουν και δεν μπαινει με απλη εγκατασταση) μαλλον κατι πειραξα με αποτελεσμα να μην μπορει να ξεκινησει το ταμπλετ και να κολλαει στο αρχικο σημα. Εψαξα και βρηκα το αρχικο firmware που ειχε το κινεζικο tablet (συγκεκριμένα ειναι το Teclast P85HD) μιας και δεν μπορω να βρω αυτο της turbo x  και το περασα με επιτυχια. Απο τότε ομως το wifi κανει αυτο το πραγμα και δεν ενεργοποιείτε καν. Να αναφέρω επισης οτι μεσα στις ρυθμισεις του wifi στο πεδιο MAC address γραφει δεν ειναι διαθεσιμο. Τελος να πω οτι πριν την αναβαθμιση το wifi λειτουργουσε μια χαρα.
Εχω ψαξει πολυ και εχω δοκιμασει διαφορα χωρις ομως επιτυχια. Γνωρίζει καποιος κάτι περισσότερο ή έχει καμια ιδεα για το πως να το φτιαξω?

----------


## windmill82

Γιαννη δυσκολα τα πραματα. Και που καταφερες ολα αυτα που αναφερεις (αλλαγη αφης και playstore με επιτυχια) πολλα ειναι και μπραβο. Οπως καταλαβες προκειται για κινεζια χωρις υποστηριξη απο κανεναν. Η περιγραφη σου με κανει να καταληξω στο οτι το προβλημα εγκειται στο τελευταιο λογισμικο που περασες  οποτε αρχικα ζητα απο το plaisio μηπως υπαρχει τροπος να ξαναπεραστει το αρχικο. Αν δεν βρεις ακρη ,ξεκινα να πειραματιζεσαι με αλλες rom που θα βρεις στο ιντερνετ , με τον φοβο φυσικα να πας να βαλεις καποια και να νεκρωσεις για παντα τη συσκευη σου...

----------


## eniac22

To ίδιο μου έκανε και σε μένα στο turbo-x twister 7 μετά από επισκευή του micro usb. Πατούσα το wifi αλλά δεν μπορούσε με τίποτα να το ενεργοποιήσει, τελικά λύθηκε με τον εξής τρόπο: από τις ρυθμίσεις γύρισα την γλώσσα στα αγγλικά, ενεργοποίησα το wifi και μετά ξαναγύρισα την γλώσσα στα ελληνικά. 
Τώρα ενεργοποιείτε και απενεργοποιείτε χωρίς πρόβλημα και στα ελληνικά.

----------


## maxtak

καλημέρα,
υπάρχει κάπου το service manual για το συγκεκριμένο???

----------


## ioannislab

Σας ευχαριστω πολυ για τις απαντησεις σας. Δοκιμάσα και προηγουμενες εκδοσεις της official rom αλλα και μια custom που βρηκα και σε ολες κανει το ιδιο. Δοκιμασα να το ενεργοποιήσω και με αγγλικη γλωσσα αλλα και με κινεζικη. Τιποτα δεν αλλαξε. Υποψιαζομαι οτι του φταιει οτι δεν εχει mac address καθως αν δεν κανω λαθος η Mac address καθοριζεται απο το υλικο αν και μπορει να αλλαξει. Θα δοκιμασω να εγκαταστησω και καποιον αλλον Launcher ή καποιο mac address ghost μηπως και το ξεγελασω. Αν εχει κανεις καμια αλλη ιδεα ευπροσδεκτη.

Για το συγκεκριμένο δεν εχω βρει service manual αλλα και για να πω την αληθεια δεν εψαξα και πολυ διεξοδικα.

----------


## chipakos-original

Μία φορά έσπασα τα νεύρα μου με ένα Turbo-x το Strike ii για να το κάνω να μπαίνει στο Play store τελικά δεν τα κατάφερα παρ όλο που κάποιοι υποστηρίζουν ότι γίνεται. Οπότε πολύ απλά το δεύτερο που αγόρασα είναι Samsung και ενημέρωσα και τους φίλους μου να μην αγοράσουν ποτέ Tablet Turbo χ και ησύχασα κι εγώ και πολύ κόσμος.

----------


## lost2

το firmware που πέρασες δεν φορτώνει τον driver για την wifi καρτα ή φοράει άλλη καρτα , αυτά που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι ή να βρεις μια ίδια tablet και να δεις ποιον driver φορτώνει για την wifi και να τον φορτώσεις manual ή να κάνεις backup μια ρομ από το ίδιο μηχάνημα (που να δουλεύει) και να την περάσεις στο δικό σου ,και κατι πιο απλό ρώτησες το plaisio για να σε δώσει την rom?
.... κάποιος σε ένα forum λέει "Το συγκεκριμένο tablet κυκλοφορεί και σαν Next Premium 8" και κατέβασε την rom από εδώ http://www.slatedroid.com/topic/3654...updated-build/

----------

